# E-Collar Training



## DougAndKate

Can anyone recommend a good book or dvd on e-collar training? Something online or a downloadable book would be best.

Our trainer introduced a collar to Elroy last night, but we didn't have too much time to work on it. And we don't go back for another 2 weeks.

Our collar (Dogtra IQ) came yesterday as well, so I want to really read up on how to properly train with it over the weekend. 

Thanks in advance... Doug


----------



## nicoledeez

When I did my research for e-collar training, I found quite a bit of material online and 1 method that worked the best for Lexie.

Before you use the e-collar though, you need to make sure your dog knows all the basic commands (which it looks like he/she does since you mentioned your trainer).

The first thing I would do would put the ecollar on your dog and have your dog wear it for at least a week without using it. This will get him/her used to the weight, having the collar on, and be comfortable with it and not immediately associating it with negative reinforcement. (Lexie is so happy to put the collar on now because she associates it with going outside and running around vs. being "paged.")

Go to a fenced in field and just have your dog follow you back and forth by using the "come" command. The moment your dog stops following or listening, say the command and press the continuous button - stop holding it immediately after your dog begins listening (coming towards you). Keep doing this and eventually your dog will know that when he/she listens to you there's no stimulation. 

I know there was a video somewhere that I watched that used this method -- i'll try to dig it up and post it on here.

Hope this helps for now!


----------



## redbirddog

> Go to a fenced in field and just have your dog follow you back and forth by using the "come" command. The moment your dog stops following or listening, say the command and press the continuous button - stop holding it immediately after your dog begins listening (coming towards you). Keep doing this and eventually your dog will know that when he/she listens to you there's no stimulation.
> 
> I know there was a video somewhere that I watched that used this method -- i'll try to dig it up and post it on here.


That was the video that came with the Tri-Tronics collar we got. I used it in the yard the first time. 

Also, make sure you place it on your wrist and have someone hit the button, starting at the lowest setting and moving up. You want to know what the dog is feeling. Your wrist is more sensitive than their neck.

RBD


----------



## Kobi

redbirddog said:


> Also, make sure you place it on your wrist and have someone hit the button, starting at the lowest setting and moving up. You want to know what the dog is feeling. Your wrist is more sensitive than their neck.
> 
> RBD


I agree... the stimulation is actually probably a lot less than what you think it is, so it's not harmful to you... however it's good to get an idea for what the dog is feeling.


----------



## DougAndKate

Thanks for the replies so far. Elroy is 11 months, and he knows all of the basic commands. It's outside with distractions where we're having the most problems. Chasing deer, squirrels, rabbits, and he still gets very vocal and excited when passing other dogs.

My wife and I both tried the collar on ourselves last night. The settings go from 0-100. At 20, we couldn't even feel it. At 40, it got our attention. It also has the vibrate feature which we hope to use around the house and for backyard training, when he's not as stimulated.


----------



## datacan

Get a good gun dog training DVD it will surely have chapters on properly introducing the e-collar. Don't do it on a whim otherwise your dog will associate the stim with strange things. Because while the leash pressure seems natural to them, electrical stim is not.


----------



## KonasPop

Tri-tronics DVD worked well for us (we have sport basic model).


----------



## Mischa

DougAndKate said:


> Can anyone recommend a good book or dvd on e-collar training? Something online or a downloadable book would be best.
> 
> Our trainer introduced a collar to Elroy last night, but we didn't have too much time to work on it. And we don't go back for another 2 weeks.
> 
> Our collar (Dogtra IQ) came yesterday as well, so I want to really read up on how to properly train with it over the weekend.
> 
> Thanks in advance... Doug


http://www.sportdog.com/Support/Training-Information/E-Collar-Training/Is-Your-Pet-Ready-for-an-E-Collar-.aspx#12075
I've read some helpful tips here, and they've got videos posted too.

Mine came in the mail today, and I think I'll have her wear it for the next few days on our off-leash walks, but leave the remote at home. From what I've been reading, it's best to avoid them connecting the collar with any corrections and instead make it something they wear whenever you guys go out for a good run.

Good luck with it. I'll be learning as I go as well.


----------



## Mischa

Day 2 of e-collar training and it's going really well. 

The most important reason for us getting one was for Mischa to listen to "leave-it" when sniffing out dog poop to eat. She was starting towards a fresh one today... one 2 second zap and a "leave-it" and she walked away. The next time I said "leave-it", she walked away without needing a zap to listen.

I was so pleased, but to top off that huge win, she comes to me at the sound of the beeper, doesn't pull on her leash, and is walking at heel off-lead!!!!

I had it set to #1 yesterday, and Mischa yelped during a heel correction. I turned it off and reset it to the lowest mode that allows half the power of each level. 
She is a soft dog and I did not want to make her afraid of me or anything else. This ultra low setting barely registers on my arm, but it is plenty for her to understand all the commands that we've spent so much time teaching her. It seems like she just needed a clearer correction to understand that she has to listen to us despite what her nose/instincts are telling her. 


I recommend that anyone interested in an e-collar, to look into the introduction and training methods before even putting the collar on your dog. 
I put it on her and gave her treats for 3 days before turning it on, and now she wiggle butts for joy when I bring it to her... lol I even pet her with the remote so she has no idea where the correction comes from.

These collars are not a cure all, and caution is necessary. The dog has to know the command first, and once that foundation is there, the e-collar becomes an amazing training tool.


Sorry for the long post guys, I'm just so proud of her that I had to share. 
I've already blabbed my g/f's ear off... ;D


-Dennis


----------



## kristen

That's awesome Dennis!


----------

